# YONGER & BRESSON "SAUMUR" 8525



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une revue de la










*SAUMUR* (YBH 8525)​




































Avant de rentrer dans le vif du sujet, un petit rappel historique, d'abord&#8230;

En Avril 2017, à la faveur d'une vente privée, j'avais jeté mon dévolu sur une SAUMUR argentée&#8230;










Hélas, passée la joie initiale du déballage, il m'apparut assez rapidement que j'avais en main une montre d'une gamme inférieure à la production habituelle de chez Yonger. Pas _mauvaise_, mais certainement pas "au niveau" :-(

On aurait dit une montre d'abonnement. La montre en elle-même était jolie, et l'assemblage très propre, mais _ça n'était pas ça_.

Un boîtier en alliage chromé, une impression générale de _légèreté_, mais surtout, pour le mouvement, ce qui devait très vraisemblablement être un bon vieux _Chinese Standard_ en lieu et place du Ambre MBP 1040, la version squelettée du mouvement maison :-x et qui était presque la motivation principale pour cet achat.

Déception :-(

J'ai hésité un moment, mais finalement, la montre est repartie. Et ça en est resté là.

Néanmoins, cette fichue *SAUMUR* ne m'est jamais sortie de l'esprit&#8230; impossible de l'oublier.

Je passais mon temps à farfouiller sur le net, voir si je ne pouvais pas en trouver une d'occase (à plus de 600€ le bout -prix public à l'époque- je tiquais un peu)&#8230; mais sans succès.

Et là, Mardi 5 Mars dernier, je découvre que Yonger fait une promo sur le modèle que je convoitais à *199 €* O_O

_Branle-bas de combat, panique à bord_, je frotte mes p'tits yeux pour m'assurer que je ne prends pas mes rêves pour la réalité (genre une page en archive, produit plus en stock ou un truc dans le genre)&#8230; ça semble bon :-!

Un truc me chiffonne : sur la page produit, la photo du modèle 'or rose' me semble être la version 'Femme' de 36mm de diamètre :think: je me dis : "évidemment, c'était trop beau pour être vrai" :-|

Par acquis de conscience, j'envoie quand même un mail pour demander les cotes exactes de la montre.

On me répond qu'il s'agit bien en fait de la version "Homme" de 42mm de diamètre :-!

Bon là, à ce stade, je sais que c'est mort, je sais déjà que je vais me cliquer :-x car je suis faible

Mais je me retiens. On a sa pudeur. ;-)

Dans une ultime tentative d'esquive (un peu désespérée), je demande s'il n'est pas possible à tout hasard de changer le bracelet pour une version plus claire que j'avais repéré il y a quelques mois&#8230;

Mon interlocuteur me répond que oui.

J'étais foutu.

J'ai donc cliqué :-d

Alors, la *SAUMUR* "V2", après tout ce bavardage, qu'est-ce que ça dit ? 

Et bien on va faire simple, c'est aujourd'ui _un tout autre animal_ qui fait son entrée dans ma collection :-!

Et plus encore.

Premier point. Ce coup-ci, vu que la commande a été passée directement sur le site, on a droit au traitement "luxe", avec la boîte en bois et sa surboîte (pas la boîte en tôle des ventes privées) :



Dès la sortie du carton, c'est l'excellente surprise : j'avais demandé un changement de bracelet, car je voulais cette combinaison particulière :










Bing. 
Que croyez-vous qu'il advint ? *Ils m'ont laissé le bracelet d'origine en cadeau* :-!

Bon, ça part, très *bien.* :-!

D'autant plus qu'il est très beau 





Bon, on continue notre petit déballage&#8230; protection en mousse fine autour de la boîte&#8230;










D'abord, je suis *TRÈS CONTENT* de mon choix de bracelet :-!




Et ensuite je vais me taire, et je vais laisser parler les images. On gagnera du temps ^_^















Comme sur la _Cheverny_ un verre saphir :-!
































Système de pompes rapides sur le bracelet |> (pompes normales sur le bracelet d'origine)






Au poignet : (taille *PARFAITE*, c'est du 42)






Finalement le bracelet d'origine me plait beaucoup ; c'est une teinte 'café' très sombre&#8230; j'avais cru que c'était du noir, en regardant un peu trop vite les photos de stock&#8230; en plus il y a la déployante, ce qui est toujours appréciable |>




Bon. Quelques mots de conclusion 

Ce coup-ci, c'est le strike.

La montre est une pure merveille.

En horlogerie, l'exercice du squelette est moins évident qu'il n'y parait. 
Et là, sur ce coup-là, je trouve que Yonger propose une approche très équilibrée.

L'anneau extérieur sur lesquels se trouvent les chiffres romains n'empiète pas sur l'attraction principale :










On profite à plein du spectacle, et le travail d'ajourage de la masse oscillante permet également d'en profiter au dos :










C'est une vrai réussite :-!

Bref, je suis comblé


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Quelle revue. Bravo.

Les photos fourmillent de détails, c'est un régal. :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Quelle revue. Bravo.
> 
> Les photos fourmillent de détails, c'est un régal. :-!


Merci Yannick ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

